# We Brought Our 21rs Home Today!!



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, today we brought our new 21RS home. It was a wonderful experience, really. The dealership was very helpful, gave a good walkthru, business taken care of promptly. Even had a dealership book printed up with all their names/numbers and the models/serial numbers of the camper and it's contents for warranty and ID purposes. 
I previously had a big concern about towing it. But folks, it towed BEAUTIFULLY!
The Durango 5.9/v8 just picked her up and moved on. I had the WDH installed correct this time and tipped it back just a bit. I hope I can hook up as well as the dealer had it set. I got bout 9-10 mpg







and stayed safely 60 or so. Got a lil "suck in" (lack of better word) as 18 wheelers approached, but not a big prob at all. 
We setup in the front yard and loaded all our camp stuff in. Actually, my daughter and I laid down and took a nap. Very serene. Stereo was playin her Kelly Clarkson CD and I just drifted off on the comfy queen slide. I'm 6'3" and I fit just fine. But I don't sleep stretched straight out. I like the crank out windows. The birds tweeted in over Kelly. hehe.
The wife moved her stuff in and we have PLENTY of room still. The kids like the "cozy" bunks. LOL. At this point, I just can' find a THING I'd change. I love the autolite everything. just punch a button and it's on. The Jensen stereo is very nice, you can hear outside with the speaker close to the front door. the fit and finish inside it are just wonderful. 
coffe makers? Do you take it out and put on counter every time and then stow when leave? or is there a way to leave the maker secured and just stow the carafe? *NOT damaging the countertops.
You guys have been VERY helpful. I knew I liked it, but you helped reassure me as to it's quality and in figuring out towing. Thanks again.
Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Very cool, Mark. Glad you like your 21 RS. The only thing I would change about my 04 26RS is the stereo / CD deck. The 04's still use the bulky white plastic ones. I walked through Parker Outbacker's 28 RSDS last weekend and the stereo deck is very cool.

Now you need to get some camping trips booked!

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I had a Coleman campstove drip coffee maker from tent camping, so I just use that. It fits on both the inside and outside stoves ok, so if I need too, I can make the coffee inside or out. I always have my coleman stove too, so I usually set it up for the coffee. I prefer to do all the cooking outside. Besides, when camping, I am usually up before the kids or the DW, so I take advantage of a few minutes sitting outside alone to enjoy the peace and quiet.

I think Hootbob posted a pic of me doing just that at last years Northeast rally. Anyway, back to what you asked. The only think wrong with the stovetop drip unit is it is BIG. I usually keep it outside with the stove, and pack it under one of the dinette benchs for transport.

Tim


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

campntn

"I like the crank out windows. The birds tweeted in over Kelly." 
If I were to crank my windows now there would be snow in my ear and the only birds here are froze to death






























Anyway congratulations on the new 21RS.

Bruce


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 21RS
Glad everything went well
We use electric coffee maker and stow it in its own box under the dinnette bench
And take it out when we get to the campground.
Yes Tim really looked peaceful sitty there all by himself.
I almost didn't want to disturb him








Don


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats Mark,

It's a great feeling to have your "home away from home" actually HOME. Your description really makes me want this snow gone and Spring to get here soon. Have fun with your new Outback!

Greg


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great, congratulations. Are we going to see you all in SD this summer?

We use a 6 cup electric percolator (we're full hookupers)

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hello campntn action congrats on the new rig, hope you enjoy it, and welcome to outbackers.com


----------



## gskin (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback! We will be picking up our new 21rs end of March, and can't wait. Bought it last October, so due to Rochester NY winter, haven't seen it since. Would appreciate comments on price we paid. It is a new '04 with all the goodies - paid $14,900 which included one year free storage. Also looking for comments on hitch they recommended and will install this week - Blue Ox wd which also has sway control. Seemed better than the Reese which they also had, but would like comments. Have to admit everything I read here from you folks convinced us to go with the Outback as opposed to hybrid. Just my wife and I now as son has graduated college last year and has actually MOVED OUT !!! Can't wait to try it out in the Adirondacks this spring! Dealer has been Super...Great Outdoors Rv in Fulton NY. PLEASE som feedback on the hitch before they install it next week. Thanks


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

gskin:
That price is around what we paid, but it was for a new 2005. But then again, we didn't get the 1 yr free storage you got. We did get the WDH in that price. It's a Huskey and a sway bar came with it. That's the only thing I know about WDH's.
a few lessons I've learned so far that might help you:
-REGURLARLY READ THIS FORUM!! These guys/gals are a great wealth of knowldege and they are very encouraging.
-Make sure your tanks are drained. From the walk thru, mine had a lot of fresh/grey water still in em. This affects your towing and sway.
-Play with the WDH, I had mine one link too tight. That's where the dealer had it set UNLOADED. Once I adjusted it the sway was much better. Only a lil now.
-Keep it 60 or slower. Also, your MPG will be better. One guy said, and he is right. "the vacation starts when you leave the driveway." sorry, I can't footnote who said that, but they were right.
-Allow yourself some extra time when towing.
-Familiarize yourself with the hot water heater bypass. 
-flip OFF the electric hot water heater breaker. That way, it's not inadvertently turned on. If it's turned on and the hwh is dry, it'll fry instantly. Warm it up with gas/then flip the breaker on and turn it to electric to save your gas.
-check your lug nuts before/after the first trip. *note:the black lugs are COVERS, not the actual nuts.







now, didn't I feel silly.
-it backs easy, practice.
-take the bottom mattress off thebottom bunk, and store on top when towing. it folds up easier and can stow more. 
-Even distribute your weight, taking care to not have too light tongue wt.
-take pen/pencils for notes.
-Enjoy the new smell. 
-take pix on your first outing.(and post em for us!)
Remember it's important to not get so involved with the camper that you don't enjoy the camping. I had intended to sit and read the manuals. I did read some. then I got out with kids/rode bikes, played frisbee (broke it), and ate with camping buddies, and every chance I got...I shot a glance over at my new Outback 21RS and my chest grew with proudness. sunny

I'm sure there are lots more guys out there with info, that's just all I know fresh from leaving a popup.


----------

